# Gentoo und AMD64Bit

## dersergio

Also ich möchte mir Gentoo drauf machen weil es angeblich sehr schnell sein soll .Ich möchte fragen ob ihr schon mit dem neuen Amd Prozessor und gentoo gemacht habt ??? Und wie ihr es Optimiert habt .

Übrigens hab ich Probleme bei der Installation gehabt , bei mir war diese

make.conf datei garnicht da also unter /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf !!!

Ich hab die Anleitung befolgt und trotzdem ist die datei nicht da !!!

Was hab ich nur falsch gemacht ???

----------

## RealGeizt

 *dersergio wrote:*   

> Also ich möchte mir Gentoo drauf machen weil es angeblich sehr schnell sein soll .Ich möchte fragen ob ihr schon mit dem neuen Amd Prozessor und gentoo gemacht habt ??? Und wie ihr es Optimiert habt .
> 
> Übrigens hab ich Probleme bei der Installation gehabt , bei mir war diese
> 
> make.conf datei garnicht da also unter /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf !!!
> ...

 

du hast wahrscheinlich vergessen ein:

```
cp /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf.example /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

zu machen.

dann kannst du die kopierte make.conf editieren und deine cpu anpassen.

hab leider kein amd64bit  :Smile: 

aber das forum hier wird dir sicher weiterhelfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=46

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen Athlon 64 3200+ gekauft und Gentoo installiert. Hat bei mir ganz gut funktioniert. Ich habe eine Installation mit den vorkompilierten Packages gemacht. 

Ein paar Programme kann man noch nicht kompilieren, da sie für den Amd 64  noch masked sind, aber hier zu gibt es im entsprechendem Forum hier auf dieser Seite einen sehr guten und langen Thread welche Programme schon laufen und welche noch nicht. Sonst gibt es noch Probleme mit den Ati treiber, weil es von Ati noch keine Treiber für 64bit gibt und man daher den Vesa Treiber mit 60Hz nutzen muss. Es soll auch die Möglichkeit geben mit der Xfree Ver. 4.3.99 zu nutzen, habe ich aber auch noch nicht probiert. Darüber gibt es aber verschieden Aussagen einige sagen läuft gut andere sagen es läuft über haupt nicht. Von Nvidia meine ich gehört zuhaben das es 64Bit Treiber gibt.

Zu Optimierungen weiß ich im Moment nur so viel das man nur wenige benutzen kann da es sonst Probs mit gcc gibt. Aber für genaueres musst du auch mal hier im Amd64 Forum gucken.

mfg Mathes

----------

## dersergio

Also ich hab die installation von vorne angefangen und plötzlich ist die config datei da obwohl ich alles so wie vorher gemacht habe !!!

Meine config : (make.conf) sieht so aus :

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

CFLAGS = "-02 "

Chost = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

USE = """

CXXFLAGS = "${CFLAGS}"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun meine Frage an euch , kann ich da was noch optimieren oder muss ich da noch etwas hinzufügen ????

----------

## dersergio

hab überigens in den AMD 64 Thread nachgeschaut doch leider ist er auf english und da hab ich garnichts über meine Optimierungen gefunden .

----------

